# Ultima versión del navegador de facto IE



## Nilfred (Mar 28, 2009)

Se encuentra disponible la última versión del navegador de facto Internet Explorer 8 en español.
Cabe aclarar que no es una beta, sino la versión final.

Lo instalé por las dudas que me entren bichos por la versión anterior pero no lo pienso usar, así que no me pregunten que tal está. Mas o menos vi como es por unas cuantas cosas que me obligó a configurar por lo que me parece que es igual al IE7.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2009)

Yo estube usando el 8 beta en inglés, le tube que configurar demasiado, tiene mucho cachivache que no uso ni me interesa y medio que te lo pone de prepo . . .  me quedé con el 7.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 28, 2009)

yo la version de ie que "mas uso" es la 6, la 7 casi ni la use y la ocho no le veo gran avance; resumen seguire con el ff por un muy buen tiempo mas


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 29, 2009)

No se confundan, el IE hay que actualizarlo te guste o no la última versión o aunque uses otro navegador.
Hasta el IE6 M$ dijo literalmente: "me cago en los estándares"
En el IE7 agregó lo que le hacía falta para no quedar demasiado resagado frente a sus competidores: Pestañas.
El IE8 es un proceso de estandarización y "backward compatibility" eso porque hay mucha gente que sigue usando IE6 y millones de sitios estan hechos para andar bien solo en el IE6. Para un diseñador WEB en cambio, hacer que un sitio se vea bien en IE es un dolor de cabeza.
El soporte de parches de seguridad es para las últimas 2 versiones, si todavía tenes el IE6 pronto se te va a llenar la PC de toda clase de alimañas.


----------



## novato (Abr 3, 2009)

El IE a mi no me gusta nada, ninguna de sus versiones, yo solo uso firefox


----------

